# How to root my micromax a34



## manuvijay88 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pls help me. I want to root my micromax a34 . How to?


----------



## sharadzrw (Sep 20, 2013)

After lot of R&D and effort finally i got Easy & working Way of rooting Micromax A34: :emoji_u1f603:

Rooting Guide prepared by me:

http://www7.zippyshare.com/v/48009891/file.html

Read this document carefully, i hope you will be able to root your A34!!

Have a nice day ! :goodcry:

Sharad


----------

